# Error Code 1 - After every Port Install



## adrianw54 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I've had NAS4Free 9.1.0.1 running for ages smoothly with SABNZBD, Couchpotato, Sickbeard in a jail I created.

Today I've spent the entire day trying to install Pyload, Plexmediacenter, Motion, and Zoneminder all unsuccessfully, and they all result in the same error messages. It's odd cause I followed instructions for each of them exactly as tutorials stated, but all run into errors when I do a make install clean.

Sorry for the long post, but trying to give as much info as possible. Appreciate any help I can get. cheers.

Here's a run down of what happened for all 3 of them:-

*Pyload*
Basically what I did was create a brand new jail and followed the steps in this video:
https://asciinema.org/a/15324 (which basically is updating all my port packages and installing relevant packages for Pyload, installing git and cloning a git copy or Pyload from https://github.com/mrhanky17/pyload-freebsd.git)


```
root@pyload:/usr/ports/www/pyload # make install clean
===>  License GPLv3 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for pyload-0.4.9_1
===>   pyload-0.4.9_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by pyload-0.4.9_1 for building
===>  Extracting for pyload-0.4.9_1
=> No SHA256 checksum recorded for pyload-pyload-0.4.9-0-gc297f27_GH0.tar.gz.
=> No suitable checksum found for pyload-pyload-0.4.9-0-gc297f27_GH0.tar.gz.
*** [checksum] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/pyload.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/pyload.
```

Note: the makefile states
PORTVERSION=    0.4.9
PORTREVISION=    1

but the distinfo has pyload-0.4.9-0. Somehow others dont encounter the same problems as I do 

*Plex*
Next up Plex via these instructions: http://forums.nas4free.org/viewtopic.php?t=4971

All good until:-


```
root@pyload:/usr/ports/www/pyload # cd /usr/ports/multimedia/plexmediaserver/ && make install clean
===>  plexmediaserver-0.9.12.3.1173 is only for amd64, while you are running i386 (reason: binary-only program, source code not available).
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/plexmediaserver.
```


*Motion*

```
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:28512: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:29130: Error: unbalanced parenthesis in operand 1.
c++: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
Makefile:842: recipe for target 'incremental.o' failed
gmake[4]: *** [incremental.o] Error 1
gmake[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
mv -f .deps/layout.Tpo .deps/layout.Po
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.25/gold'
Makefile:865: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.25/gold'
Makefile:616: recipe for target 'all' failed
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.25/gold'
Makefile:6071: recipe for target 'all-gold' failed
gmake[1]: *** [all-gold] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.25'
Makefile:831: recipe for target 'all' failed
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/binutils.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/binutils.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg0.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/ffmpeg0.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/motion.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/motion.
```

*ZoneMinder* - https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/zoneminder/

Basically just ran this command `cd /usr/ports/multimedia/zoneminder/ && make install clean` and the errors were similar to Motion above, where its all error code 1.


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 7, 2015)

A couple of observations:

First off: I don't use NAS4Free, so everything I say here is from a FreeBSD perspective.
Pyload checksumming works for me on FreeBSD.
Plex only works on amd64 machines, which you don't seem to have (or you installed 32-bit NAS4Free or setup a 32-bit jail).
Motion and Zoneminder: I am guessing that you are running out of memory.
Questions about NAS4Free should be asked on their forums (see Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290)


----------



## adrianw54 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks Tobik. Apologies as I was under the assumption that these errors were FreeBSD related.

In regards to Pyload, could I ask if you can successfully install Pyload even though it says 0.4.9-1 in the make file while in the distinfo it's 0.4.9-0

cheers


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 7, 2015)

adrianw54 said:


> Thanks Tobik. Apologies as I was under the assumption that these errors were FreeBSD related.
> 
> In regards to Pyload, could I ask if you can successfully install Pyload eventhough it says 0.4.9-1 in the make file while in the distinfo it's 0.4.9-0
> 
> cheers


The package version is 0.4.9_1 (${PORTVERSION}_${PORTREVISION}). This has nothing to do with the filename in distinfo and is not the reason the port doesn't work for you.

Does `sha256 -x` in the jail work?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 8, 2015)

adrianw54 said:


> I've had NAS4Free 9.1.0.1 running for ages smoothly with SABNZBD, Couchpotato, Sickbeard in a jail I created.


Just to rule out the most obvious: which version of FreeBSD are you using? Is it possible that it is no longer supported? Because that can sometimes cause issues with the ports collection as well.


----------



## adrianw54 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi,

When I run `sha256 -x` I get the below:-


```
root@fire:/usr/ports/www/pyload # sha256 -x
SHA256 test suite:
SHA256 ("") = e3b0c44298fc1c149afbf4c8996fb92427ae41e4649b934ca495991b7852b855 -                                     verified correct
SHA256 ("a") = ca978112ca1bbdcafac231b39a23dc4da786eff8147c4e72b9807785afee48bb                                     - verified correct
SHA256 ("abc") = ba7816bf8f01cfea414140de5dae2223b00361a396177a9cb410ff61f20015a                                    d - verified correct
SHA256 ("message digest") = f7846f55cf23e14eebeab5b4e1550cad5b509e3348fbc4efa3a1                                    413d393cb650 - verified correct
SHA256 ("abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz") = 71c480df93d6ae2f1efad1447c66c9525e316218                                    cf51fc8d9ed832f2daf18b73 - verified correct
SHA256 ("ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZabcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz0123456789") = db4b                                    fcbd4da0cd85a60c3c37d3fbd8805c77f15fc6b1fdfe614ee0a7c8fdb4c0 - verified correct
SHA256 ("12345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901                                    234567890") = f371bc4a311f2b009eef952dd83ca80e2b60026c8e935592d0f9c308453c813e -                                     verified correct
SHA256 ("MD5 has not yet (2001-09-03) been broken, but sufficient attacks have b                                    een made that its security is in some doubt") = e6eae09f10ad4122a0e2a4075761d185                                    a272ebd9f5aa489e998ff2f09cbfdd9f - verified correct
```

As for the version of FreeBSD, basically what I did today was install the latest Nas4Free 9.3 from scratch, created a new jail, and did the following steps below, which ended in the same error msg.

Steps:

```
pkg update

pkg upgrade

pkg2ng

pkg install git

pkg install databases/py-sqlite3 ftp/py-curl graphics/py-imaging lang/python security/py-pycrypto www/py-django

security/py-openssl archivers/unrar archivers/unzip lang/spidermonkey17 graphics/gocr graphics/tesseract

graphics/tesseract-data

portsnap fetch extract

cd /usr/ports/www

git clone https://github.com/mrhanky17/pyload-freebsd.git pyload

cd pyload/ && make install clean
```

Error:

```
===>  License GPLv3 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for pyload-0.4.9_1
===>   pyload-0.4.9_1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> pyload-pyload-0.4.9-0-gc297f27_GH0.tar.gz is not in /usr/ports/www/pyload/distinfo.
=> Either /usr/ports/www/pyload/distinfo is out of date, or
=> pyload-pyload-0.4.9-0-gc297f27_GH0.tar.gz is spelled incorrectly.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/pyload.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/pyload.
root@fire:/usr/ports/www/pyload #
```


----------



## adrianw54 (Jun 8, 2015)

Update, I ran a 
	
	



```
make makesum
```
 and reinstalled Pyload and it worked! yay!


----------

